# rotierende Bilder im Java Applet



## Gast (12. Mai 2007)

Hallo ich versuche mit einem Java applet rotierende Bilder darzustellen. Diese sollen dann anklickbar sein und einen InfoText ausgeben. Hat da jemand eine Idee wie ich das realisieren könnte.

Vielen Dank  schonmal.


----------



## Wildcard (12. Mai 2007)

Du brauchst einen Thread um die Bewegungen zu realisieren, du brauchst also in jedem Fall Programmierer-Kenntnisse


----------



## Gast (15. Mai 2007)

Ja, das war mir schon klar, ich hatte auch eher an eine speziellere Taktik gedacht. Das mit dem Thread war mit schon klar, anders wäre ja auch unlogisch


----------



## Quaxli (15. Mai 2007)

Was heißt in diesem Fall rotieren? Umeinander? Um einen Mittelpunkt? Ein bessere Problembeschreibung wäre schon schön.


----------

